# Cyndaquil Club



## Cyndaquil (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not saying its my club even though thats my username. Well basically it is a place for everybody who likes cyndaquil(Which is quite rare to find people with a favorite pokemon of cyndaquil)To talk all about cyndaquil.
You can ask to join and be put up on this list or just talk here.
6 Members Now!
1.Cyndaquil
2.Terry T.
3.Bakuphoon
4.Ruffledfeathers
5.Flametail
6.Kriisa Scorcher


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 24, 2008)

I'll join. Cyndaquil was my starter on PMD Blue!


----------



## Nope (Aug 24, 2008)

Join. Must. Join.

Cyndaquil is on my top ten Pokémon list, and number one is Typhlosion :] Join, again.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 24, 2008)

Yes finally people who like cyndaquil :) Also I updated the list.


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 28, 2008)

I LOVE Cyndaquil! And a topic.?
*Cyndaquil, how cute is it to you out of 10?*
9/10. Love the Animé cry.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 29, 2008)

to me 10/10!! My favorite anime character in pokemon is cyndaquil. I mean its quick its deadly(Well not really)and it will distract the enemy with its cuteness Go cyndaquil. Who thinks we should make a cyndaquil club banner.Also I'm thinking about doing a cyndaquil only d/p run(Who wants this?)

Rock on Cyndaquil!


----------



## Terry. T. (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll get you Cyndaquil! And make a banner!


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 29, 2008)

May I join? I love cyndaquil...its so cute and warm...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 29, 2008)

Your in Ruffledfeathers or if you want a nickname you can have one.
Ok Terry T. try to make it better than all the rest


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 31, 2008)

I'd like to join. n_n I'm more of a Typhlosion (<333) person myself, but Cyndaquil is definitely up there. Fire types FTW!


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok flametail you are registered do you want a nickname????


----------



## kunikida. (Sep 7, 2008)

I wanna join! Cyndaquil's up in the top 10 for sure...Plus, there's Quilava~ The anime cry? Oh, so cute! It's a quick little somethin' too...My kinda Pokemon! And it's a Fire type! And it's cuter than it's cry! And it's strong! And I should probably stop now...


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok you are now on the list and now we have a banner!! Please put it in your sig to get others to find us.


----------

